# 2 hole tip steaming - tips?



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I'm after some tips in how to get the best out of my new 2 hole tip I have fitted on my Alex 2.

It's this one: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/two-hole-steam-tip-for-quickmill-insulated-steam-wand.html

I am very used to using a single hole on my old Barista Express and getting good microfoam but now with my Alex 2 and the 2 hole tip I'm struggling.

I always seem to end up with milk that separates quickly and has foam made up of bubbles bigger than microfoam, but not huge bubbles.

(I'm using cravondale full fat milk btw)

Am I right in thinking this is lack of swirl/folding? It steams really quickly but I am using a thermometer and always try to fold from 100f up to 140-145f but can't seem to get the roll right with the 2 hole. Any ideas as to how to place it in the jug? Does the orientation of the holes make a difference?

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

sounds like you are drawing to much air in by having the tip too close to the surface. Also, some jugs are a nightmare to use. Try angling the jug towards to tip slightly and going much deeper for the first 10 seconds. Then bring the tip up towards the top but not too close, the idea being to create a swirl which will in turn distribute the 'froth'


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Can you believe it - I just did a video of my current technique to post on here and by fluke got a decent roll. Just need to analyse the video to see what I did!

no pressure this morning - friend coming round to have "amazing coffee" from the new machine... arghhh!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

itguy said:


> Can you believe it - I just did a video of my current technique to post on here and by fluke got a decent roll. Just need to analyse the video to see what I did!
> 
> no pressure this morning - friend coming round to have "amazing coffee" from the new machine... arghhh!


did the tips sent turn up?


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Not yet...


----------

